# Stuffy mouse



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

My (possibly pregnant ) mouse sounds stuffed up. She doesn't have watery eyes or nose, her coat looks good and she is active. Is medicine safe for her or will it hurt the babies?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Unless your vet says otherwise, I would not give meds. Try making a porridge with just oatmeal, camomile tea and a little bit of honey. Alternatively, if you have it, you can use a bit of glucose/grape sugar. A few extra (healthy) treats might also help a bit.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've used baytril with pregnant and nursing mice with no issues. Here in UK it's a prescription o my med so a vet must give it, not sure about were u are.

How far along is she? Is she big yet? I've have does who once heavy preg and while nursing made noises when they breathed but stopped once the litter was weaned.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I have smz here. She's not big, about a week along if she is. Yea she doesn't have Any discharge but audible breathing.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Unless it's very snotty sounding or very loud or wracking her body of something, I would not worry about little noises. some mice kind of just make that noise sometimes. Of course follow your instinct if you know something is wrong. But if nothing is clearly wrong I personally would not worry about it.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

She hasn't always made noise that's why I was concerned. And on top of that my new mouse has lice


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

SMZ is toxic to fetuses, so I wouldn't use that one if you're intent on using antibiotics while she's still pregnant.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Yea that's what I've read. Haven't started her on anything. Thank you!


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok so does anyone know anything about SMZ and Keflex?

I have those two medications currently. Can you tell me dosage, pros/cons or any other information for a URI?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I generally use this chart for most dosages, but it's a little old, which means newer generation antibiotics aren't on it. That said, with URIs, there's a goodly percentage of them that are viral in origin, but even those still often see secondary flare-ups of pre-existing bacteria like mycoplasma. Baytril is the number one go-to URI drug, and works especially well in combination with doxycycline. Both of those are available without a prescription over the internet, but obviously you already have a sick animal so you're on a short time schedule. Your best bet might be to see if you can find a vet who's willing to just sell you the meds without seeing the mouse (tell them that the added stress of going to the vet is extremely dangerous for a sick mouse), so you could dose her water with baytril and doxy ASAP. Both do have some mild effects on fetuses, but they're not as bad as having a mother who's very ill, so...six/half-dozen.
For reference, here's that dosage chart:
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

No one will prescribe without seeing her. I have 3 other mice as well but they are separated from her. I'm still worried they may have gotten sick too just not showing symptoms. I haven't been able to find anything online without a prescription although that site says otherwise.

This is a disaster.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Well - you could still use the antibiotic and maybe guarantee the mother's safety? What exactly does SMZ do to the fetuses and would it be dangerous to the mother? I think otherwise your best bet is to take her to the vet but it sounds as if the situation is 50/50 either way, as far as her health is concerned, at least if it really is dangerously stressful to take her to the vet in the first place (is it?).

On the other hand, if it's viral there's not a lot you can do but quarantine and cross your fingers, so maybe the best move is to quarantine, feed her like a queen and cross your fingers.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Exactly. Im giving her extra protein atm and put a heating pad under her cage. Today she is less noisy actually..


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.pigeonsproducts.com/

When buying non-prescription antibiotics, it's usually either for birds or fish. Pigeon people are apparently notorious for overusing antibiotics, which sucks in general but is good for us because it means places market to them! I have used this place before and had good experiences. They're not the cheapest, but they're the cheapest where the bottle that shows up at your house is actually in English, which helps a lot if you aren't 100% familiar with what you're doing. If you need math help for dosage, let us know.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you again. She unfortunately didn't make it. But, my other mice are not showing any signs of being sick so Im hoping that I isolated her at the right time.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

We'll be rooting for you! Having antibiotics on hand *before* mice get sick is really the only way to be able to treat it effectively. Once they're visibly/audibly sick, they're really very sick. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Well thank you! So far no problems, so I'll be crossing my fingers.


----------

